

Ask HN: Cheaper alternative to Yodlee api? - parkern

Does anyone know any cheaper alternatives to Yodlee.com's banking API?
======
whatupwilly
CashEdge supports aggregation as well: <http://cashedge.com/products-
financial-information.php>

A PFM solution called HelloWallet uses them:
[http://www.hellowallet.com/2010/03/09/alldata-account-
aggreg...](http://www.hellowallet.com/2010/03/09/alldata-account-aggregation-
solution-from-cashedge-to-power-hellowallet/)

I can't speak to the quality or cost of the API though.

I do know (as an ex-Yodlee employee) that the Yodlee bank API, although not
extremely intuitive, is very powerful and heavily used by a lot of
institutions.

Will -ex-Yodlee (04-08) -Freelance Yodlee Consultant (now)

------
charliepark
Wesabe has an API, but I believe the documentation is offline. See
[https://www.wesabe.com/groups/50-wesabe-api-
developers/discu...](https://www.wesabe.com/groups/50-wesabe-api-
developers/discussions/4126-what-happened-to-api-web-site) for a bit more on
that.

~~~
precipice
Charlie is right, but we aren't really Yodlee competitors. As far as I know
Yodlee is the sole commercial provider of the type of services they offer.

If you want to get data from banks you should download our Firefox extension
(which is GPL'd), unzip the .xpi file, and use that to get started. Depending
on what you want it could take you pretty far.

------
newuser1
check out www.umonitor.com. they have API for the same

